# Best way to watch English TV



## tonygearuk

Of course it is possible to buy a sky contract, illegally, in italy but how good are the internet TV options splashed all over the web.
Anyone with any experience of them?
Tony


----------



## MaidenScotland

I was so tempted to say... stay in the UK but I know having British tv does make life easier, I just love watching the soaps here in Cairo.
Good luck in your questl


----------



## tonygearuk

Even I could watch soaps in Cairo, having spent time there and seeing Egyptian TV even Emmerdale is preferable


----------



## KimMii

We use VIPBOX for sports...WATCHSERIES for everything else...all British/American/Australian television.


----------



## tonygearuk

KimMii said:


> We use VIPBOX for sports...WATCHSERIES for everything else...all British/American/Australian television.


Thank you but what are VIPBOX and watch series?


----------



## eccoci

Hi Tony, I was wondering if you had found a solution to your question. I'm also curious to know if there is a reliable way to watch programs using the internet.
Thanks, Rina


----------



## tonygearuk

There are two good ways, one use a sling box if you have sky in uk or alternately buy a free view box in uk and a dish in Italy. 

Hope this helps

Tony


----------



## philandbev

eccoci said:


> Hi Tony, I was wondering if you had found a solution to your question. I'm also curious to know if there is a reliable way to watch programs using the internet.
> Thanks, Rina


There are many ways to watch UK TV abroad, some free and some paid for. To watch freeview channels, I use Watch Streaming Movies and live TV in HD. Watch Football and Compare us to Hulu, Zattoo and TVCatchup. and connect my laptop to my tv. You can use a proxy like Expat shield, which will give you access to BBC Iplayer, ITV Player...etc. You can pay for a VPN (about 4 euros a month), which will also give you access to Iplayer..etc. Plus, if you have a friend in the UK with Sky TV, you could use their account details to watch Sky Go, but you must have a VPN to do this.

Phil


----------



## NYCSavage

I'm not in Italy, but to watch English TV I bought an Apple TV2 then jailbroke it (simple process) and now I can watch UK, US TV.

Hope this helps


----------



## tonygearuk

I tried expat shield as was suggested, worked fine with free download from C Net but pop ups were very annoying. Maybe paying for ad free service is the answer or free view with dish. I'll keep you posted


----------



## eccoci

NYCSavage said:


> I'm not in Italy, but to watch English TV I bought an Apple TV2 then jailbroke it (simple process) and now I can watch UK, US TV.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks for the information. This sounds interesting. Does it allow one to see the major US ntwks?


----------



## tonygearuk

Certainly UK, US I don't know cannot be picked up when in UK.. All Internet options come with threat of viruses or other nasties on your pc iPad so be careful. Do US not have digital TV?


----------



## NYCSavage

eccoci said:


> Does it allow one to see the major US ntwks?


I was watching ABC when I noticed that you had replied


----------



## Pezzacookie

KimMii said:


> We use VIPBOX for sports...WATCHSERIES for everything else...all British/American/Australian television.


Hi, where do I buy a vipbox?
Thanks


----------



## MJB1

We use ChannelHopperUK (U can Google it), for just under 7euros month from Spain. Gives problem free connection and no annoying advertising!!! Works in conjunction with free software Kylotv for watching on your big screen which is really friendly to use, there's also a free trial period. Simples


----------



## zuccheronan

As people have said using the internet and a website (Vipbox or frontrowsports - look on Google) you can watch very good Flash streams. You will generally have to use a PC or Mac for this, however, there are some internet browsers now available for the iPad that enable you to watch Flash videos. There will be lots of pop-up adverts but once you close them and maximise the screen it's generally a good quality alternative. 

As for live TV you can use a VPN (Google it if you're not sure of what it is) and you can subscribe to a service that will then help you mask your IP address and look like you're in (whatever country you want to see the TV from) a different location. I have watched RTE and BBC (live through this) and also catch up services, such as: 4OD, iPlayer, ITV player and 5 on demand. 

For general series that you may want to watch (away from terrestrial UK TV) like the shows broadcast on Sky Atlantic or that have been bought in from HBO etc then watchseries is very good.

So many good solutions means my Italian is being hampered - but at least I don't have to watch Italian TV - which, let's face it...is awful!


----------



## KimMii

VIPBOX is a website for live streaming. Another good online site is 'watchseries'


----------



## gra80

You can use filmon.tv to get all the BBC /itv/channels 4+5. Free, no adverts (other than the actual ones on the relevant channels), no signing up or registering. And best of all, no need for any proxy or vpns etc.


----------



## clairerach11

hi guys, I use wemissourtv.com. Has worked fine for me and you don't get the annoying adverts!!


----------



## Salpop

*UK TV for free!*

Hi guys, new to the forum - must say it's packed full of useful info. Was having browse through and came across this post.
My husband and I have recently found a website which provides a tonne of UK channels for free; everything from BBC 1,2,3, all the ITV, C4, dave, really etc. You dont need to hide your ip address either. Give it a go, works great from here in Fuerteventura!
wwwdotwatchallchannelsdotcom/britishdotTVdothtml Anywhere - Live TV Online For Free
There's also a catchup website too, so if you miss your programme on catchup (if it has expired), then it might be here too. Hope this helps.
wwwdotukdotwatchallchannelsdotcom Catch up - British Dramas, Soap, Documentaries
I have put the word DOT instead of a full stop since it wouldnt let me post this unless i wrote 5 posts! Sure this is to stop spam, but this is a really useful website so i hope you dont mind. Just replace all the words with a full stop where you see DOT.


----------



## eamonnroma

Salpop said:


> Hi guys, new to the forum - must say it's packed full of useful info. Was having browse through and came across this post.
> My husband and I have recently found a website which provides a tonne of UK channels for free; everything from BBC 1,2,3, all the ITV, C4, dave, really etc. You dont need to hide your ip address either. Give it a go, works great from here in Fuerteventura!
> wwwdotwatchallchannelsdotcom/britishdotTVdothtml Anywhere - Live TV Online For Free
> There's also a catchup website too, so if you miss your programme on catchup (if it has expired), then it might be here too. Hope this helps.
> wwwdotukdotwatchallchannelsdotcom Catch up - British Dramas, Soap, Documentaries
> I have put the word DOT instead of a full stop since it wouldnt let me post this unless i wrote 5 posts! Sure this is to stop spam, but this is a really useful website so i hope you dont mind. Just replace all the words with a full stop where you see DOT.


Very true, but this is just filmon.com or filmon.tv rehashed


----------

